

Ask HN: What non-profits might the HN crowd be interested in? - ernestipark

A lot of people are starting to make their year end donations. I thought it&#x27;d be interesting to hear what non-profits and charities exist that might be of particular interest and relevance to the HN crowd.<p>The ones that immediately come to mind are Watsi (YC) and Wikipedia.
======
MichaelCrawford
The Portland Rescue Mission as well as Portland's Blanchet House of
Hospitality.

It's because of the first that I did not freeze to death last winter, the
second that I did not starve.

There were lots of coders, game, 3D and web designers at both. One guy I might
at breakfast had just been fired by microsoft because he was a Windows 7 MCSE,
but at the time Microsoft wanted Windows 8 - and was unwilling to train him.

I suggested he get into web design, started to give him some SEO tips. It
turned out that he was G-d's Gift to Web Design, and inadvertently stumbled
across most of the SEO techniques that I myself know. (Writing articles - they
get lots of organic links if the articles are really worth reading.)

